# 09 q7 tail light issues



## dre16vturbo (Sep 17, 2003)

my tail lights on passenger side will not work new bulbs put in an only 1 of the brake lights work the tail light will be completely out anyone ever have any problems with this


----------



## Underthesun (Jan 27, 2013)

Could you try a different bulb? And did you make sure it's the same bulb as the one you're replacing?


----------



## dre16vturbo (Sep 17, 2003)

Ive replaced several bulbs already the silver contacts on the bottom keeps melting off the lights are going out is the passenger side break and tail light and the light on the driver side bumperlower


----------

